# Anyone ever ride one?



## Vgirardi (May 1, 2021)




----------



## BFGforme (May 3, 2021)

Diesel Bros made one...


----------



## Superman1984 (May 3, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Diesel Bros made one...



I don't think they made 1 of those buahahaha


----------



## BFGforme (May 3, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I don't think they made 1 of those buahahaha



Actually they did


----------



## Jeff54 (May 3, 2021)

Here's video of real thing:


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Actually they did



Take a closer look bud


----------



## IngoMike (May 3, 2021)

I am adding the McLean bike to the list of bikes I want to ride before I die........I think I just started the list!


----------



## Superman1984 (May 3, 2021)

IngoMike said:


> I am adding that bike to the list of bikes I want to ride before I die........I think I just started the list!



Hopefully NOT the Southpark bike


----------



## 100bikes (May 4, 2021)

For many years my family visited in-laws for the 4th of July in Upper Arlington, Ohio- a suburb of Columbus. 

The annual parade the community put on had a guy riding one of these, complete with metal cleats on his boots to 
keep from destroying them.

The unit was definitely a commercial product, not a hand built.


----------



## Vgirardi (May 4, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Take a closer look bud



That's awesome!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (May 6, 2021)

Monowheel - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (May 6, 2021)

Those "monocycles" or " one wheel motorcycles, are around for a long time*!* they're running long time before our time! You can see many different styles but they're not new or recently invented*!* The first one I saw one was in a parede like the photo!!!


----------



## Balloonoob (May 6, 2021)

Only seen it on the darkest depths of the internet.


----------



## Vgirardi (May 6, 2021)

Cool concept, poor design. The seat doesn't look very comfortable...and the controls seem rather falic.


----------



## Pondo (May 14, 2021)

I dig it.  It's very unusual but I bet it would be a blast to ride!


----------



## Vgirardi (May 14, 2021)

Looks like you'd be real sore after riding that.


----------

